# was jedoch immer wieder zu Streit mit ihrem Partner geführt habe.



## ammarsa25

Auf Nachfrage verneint die zunehmend unruhige Patientin, in den letzten 24 Stunden Alkohol konsumiert zu haben. Davor habe sie täglich Wein und Wodka getrunken, was *jedoch* immer wieder zu Streit mit ihrem Partner geführt habe.


Soweit ich weiß, jedoch is verwendet, um einen Gegensatz auszudrücken

Aber ich finde, der Satz hier ist kein Gegensatz, sondern eine Folge des Alkoholkonsums, oder?


----------



## διαφορετικός

Ein Gegensatz ist hier verteilt auf zwei Sätze, die ich zu einem Satz zusammenfasse:
Sie hat vorher täglich Alkohol getrunken, aber weil dies zu Streit geführt hat, trank sie in den letzten 24 Stunden nicht mehr.


----------



## Kajjo

ammarsa25 said:


> Aber ich finde, der Satz hier ist kein Gegensatz, sondern eine Folge des Alkoholkonsums, oder?


Der Gegensatz ist subtil: Sie hat immer wieder Alkohol getrunken, OBWOHL dies immer wieder zu Streit geführt hat. Man würde annehmen, dass man etwas unterlässt, dass immer zu Streit führt. Sie hat jedoch [sic] trotzdem getrunken.


----------



## elroy

Das sind jetzt zwei sehr unterschiedliche Interpretationen.

@διαφορετικός, Du hast Kajjos Beitrag zugestimmt. Heißt das, dass Du von seiner Lesart überzeugt bist und Deine zurückgezogen hast?


----------



## JClaudeK

διαφορετικός said:


> Sie hat vorher täglich Alkohol getrunken, aber weil dies zu Streit geführt hat, trank sie in den letzten 24 Stunden nicht mehr.



Das ist m.E. die richtige Interpretation. 

_Davor habe sie täglich Wein und Wodka getrunken, was *jedoch* immer wieder zu Streit mit ihrem Partner geführt habe, ► _*deshalb* hat sie aufgehört zu trinken .


----------



## Kajjo

ammarsa25 said:


> Davor habe sie täglich Wein und Wodka getrunken, was *jedoch* immer wieder zu Streit mit ihrem Partner geführt habe.


Nein, meine Interpretation ist die einzig Zwingende, alles andere ist allenfalls im Kontext erfunden. Dieser Satz funktioniert doch auch ohne den vorhergehenden Satz. Das ist doch ganz eindeutig!

_Sie trinkt täglich Wein, was jedoch auch regelmäßig zu Streit führt._


----------



## JClaudeK

Kajjo said:


> Dieser Satz funktioniert doch *auch *ohne den vorhergehenden Satz.


Ja, dann bedeutet er das, was Du hineininterpretierst.


Kajjo said:


> Man würde annehmen, dass man etwas unterlässt, dass immer zu Streit führt. Sie hat jedoch [sic] trotzdem getrunken.



Da aber der vorhergehende Satz  nun mal dasteht, kann  man ihn nicht einfach weginterpretieren.


----------



## Kajjo

JClaudeK said:


> Da aber der vorhergehende Satz nun mal dasteht, kann man ihn nicht einfach weginterpretieren.


Man kann aber erkennen, dass "jedoch" eine ganz normale Konstruktion ist, um unmittelbar anzuschließen. "Jedoch" schafft einen Kontrast inenrhakb des Satzes.


----------



## JClaudeK

Kajjo said:


> "Jedoch" schafft einen Kontrast inenrhakb des Satzes.


Nicht unbedingt: die Fortsetzung


JClaudeK said:


> _► _*deshalb* hat sie aufgehört zu trinken .


kann impliziert sein - oder wurde vielleicht sogar ausgesprochen, wird in diesem Bericht jedoch nicht erwähnt (cf.:  _Davor_ ....)


----------



## διαφορετικός

elroy said:


> Das sind jetzt zwei sehr unterschiedliche Interpretationen.
> 
> @διαφορετικός, Du hast Kajjos Beitrag zugestimmt. Heißt das, dass Du von seiner Lesart überzeugt bist und Deine zurückgezogen hast?


Mir gefällt Kajjos Interpretation ein bisschen besser, weil sie ohne den ersten Satz auskommt, somit direkter ist als meine. Meine Version finde ich weiterhin auch richtig.

Es geht ja hier um die Erklärung, wieso das Wort "jedoch" verwendet wurde. Das Wort weist auf einen Gegensatz zwischen den beiden beteiligten Teilsätzen hin. Also diejenigen, die Kajjo in leicht veränderter Form zitiert hat. Das ist wohl formell immer so.

Der Gegensatz ist aber nicht unbedingt offensichtlich, und in diesen Fällen findet man oft eine (evtl. zusätzliche) Erklärung in der Nähe.

Deutlicheres Beispiel: "Peter spielte gern Schach, dann spielte er jedoch mit Jakob. Jakob liess Peter kein einziges Mal gewinnen." Hier wird im ersten Satz ein Gegensatz angedeutet, aber man versteht ihn nur mit Hilfe des zweiten Satzes.

Es gibt keine Garantie, dass man einen mit "aber" (oder "jedoch") angekündigten Gegensatz verstehen kann. Und: man findet zwar vielleicht einen Gegensatz, aber gemeint ist ein anderer. Nun, wir haben im Beispiel des Fragestellers auf jeden Fall zwei Gegensätze gefunden, nicht nur einen.


----------



## Hutschi

JClaudeK said:


> Ja, dann bedeutet er das, was Du hineininterpretierst.
> 
> 
> Da aber der vorhergehende Satz  nun mal dasteht, kann  man ihn nicht einfach weginterpretieren.



Ich sehe hier keinen Zusammenhang von "jedoch" zum vorhergehenden Satz.

PS: Den Gegensatz sehe ich dazu, dass sie eigentlich keinen Streit haben wollte. Das entspricht:  





> OBWOHL dies immer wieder zu Streit geführt hat.


 (Kajjos Formulierung in #3)


----------



## διαφορετικός

Hutschi said:


> Ich sehe hier keinen Zusammenhang von "jedoch" zum vorhergehenden Satz.


Der Zusammenhang, den ich sehe, ist der folgende:
Einerseits weist "jedoch" auf einen Gegensatz hin.
Andererseits gibt es einen Gegensatz zwischen den folgenden beiden Teilen:


ammarsa25 said:


> verneint die zunehmend unruhige Patientin, [...] Alkohol konsumiert zu haben.





ammarsa25 said:


> habe sie täglich Wein und Wodka getrunken


----------



## elroy

Nach etwas Überlegen neige ich zu διαφορετικός's Interpretation. Sonst käme mir das Erwähnen des Streits in diesem Zusammenhang irgendwie unnachvollziehbar und aus der Luft gegriffen vor.


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> Ich sehe hier keinen Zusammenhang von "jedoch" zum vorhergehenden Satz.


Der Zusammenhang wurde in #2 erklärt.


----------



## διαφορετικός

elroy said:


> Nach etwas Überlegen neige ich zu διαφορετικός's Interpretation. Sonst käme mir das Erwähnen des Streits in diesem Zusammenhang irgendwie unnachvollziehbar und aus der Luft gegriffen vor.


Es freut mich, dass du das auch so siehst. Allerdings heisst das nicht, dass Kajjos Version falsch wäre. Man kann hier zwei Gegensätze sehen, und für die Gesamtaussage sind wohl beide bedeutsam. Der eine ist die Folge des anderen.


----------



## Hutschi

In #2 steht:


διαφορετικός said:


> Sie hat vorher täglich Alkohol getrunken, aber weil dies zu Streit geführt hat, trank sie in den letzten 24 Stunden nicht mehr.


Das stimmt. Ich sehe keinen jedoch keinen direkten Zusammenhang zu dem Wort "jedoch" in


ammarsa25 said:


> Auf Nachfrage verneint die zunehmend unruhige Patientin, in den letzten 24 Stunden Alkohol konsumiert zu haben. Davor habe sie täglich Wein und Wodka getrunken, was *jedoch* immer wieder zu Streit mit ihrem Partner geführt habe.


Indirekten Zusammenhang sehe ich durchaus.

edit:
"Auf Nachfrage verneint die zunehmend unruhige Patientin, in den letzten 24 Stunden Alkohol konsumiert zu haben." Das sehe ich als (mögliche) Folge, nicht als Gegensatz.


----------



## διαφορετικός

διαφορετικός said:


> Man kann hier zwei Gegensätze sehen, und für die Gesamtaussage sind wohl beide bedeutsam.


Aber vermutlich wäre das Wort "jedoch" nicht verwendet worden, wenn die Folge nicht eingetreten wäre. Dann hätte man vielleicht nur gesagt:
"Sie habe sie täglich Wein und Wodka getrunken, was jedoch immer wieder zu Streit mit ihrem Partner geführt habe."


----------



## Perseas

Ich würde “jedoch” als “gegen ihren Willen” interpretieren. Das war zumindest mein erster Gedanke.


----------



## Hutschi

"Sie habe sie täglich Wein und Wodka getrunken, was *jedoch/gegen ihre Absicht* immer wieder zu Streit mit ihrem Partner geführt habe." (edit _jedoch bzw. gegen ihre Absicht _eingefügt)

Ich sehe als unmittelbare Folge den Streit.
Ob der eine Tag Abstinenz eine Folge des Streites ist oder eine Folge des Willens, zum Arzt zu gehen, bleibt Spekulation. Ich sehe die Abstinenz zwar als Gegensatz zum Trinken an, aber das "jedoch" ist in meinem Verständnis auf den Streit bezogen.

"Jedoch" kann man weglassen, wenn man nur die Fakten betrachtet. Es zeigt einen emotionalen Einfluss oder ein Urteil/eine Beurteilung zur Situation.



Perseas said:


> Ich würde “jedoch” als “gegen ihren Willen” interpretieren.


Ich würde es eher als "gegen ihre Absicht" interpretieren. Das ist sehr ähnlich.

PS: Ich schaue es mir morgen früh nochmal an. Der Morgen ist klüger als der Abend. Vielleicht "kippt" die zweite Bedeutung in mein Verständnis, wie in einem Vexierbild.


----------



## JClaudeK

Ich sehe das so:
Sie trank gewohnheitsmäßig, eines Tages *erkannte sie jedoch* (Gegensatz)*, *dass das die Ursache von Streit war, deshalb (Folge) hörte sie auf und ging zum Arzt.


----------



## Perseas

διαφορετικός said:


> Der Zusammenhang, den ich sehe, ist der folgende:
> Einerseits weist "jedoch" auf einen Gegensatz hin.
> Andererseits gibt es einen Gegensatz zwischen den folgenden beiden Teilen:
> 
> 
> 
> ammarsa25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> verneint die zunehmend unruhige Patientin, [...] Alkohol konsumiert zu haben.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ammarsa25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> habe sie täglich Wein und Wodka getrunken
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Dann würde -meiner Meinung nach- die Position von *jedoch* anders sein:  _Davor habe sie *jedoch* täglich Wein und Wodka getrunken, was *jedoch* immer wieder zu Streit mit ihrem Partner geführt habe. _Nicht wahr?


----------



## διαφορετικός

Perseas said:


> Dann würde -meiner Meinung nach- die Position von *jedoch* anders sein: _Davor habe sie *jedoch* täglich Wein und Wodka getrunken, was *jedoch* immer wieder zu Streit mit ihrem Partner geführt habe. _Nicht wahr?


Ja, da hast du wohl Recht. Es ist zumindest _nicht nur _der Gegensatz gemeint, den ich erwähnt habe.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Ja, interessant. Wahrscheinlich impliziert der erste Teil (Sie hat täglich Alkohol getrunken), dass das für sie irgendeinen *Vorteil* hatte. Es fühlte sich angenehm an oder zumindest konnte sie Entzugserscheinungen vermeiden. Wenn es keinen Vorteil gehabt hätte, dann hätte sie es nicht gemacht. *Jedoch* hatte es auch einen gravierenden *Nachteil*, die Streitereien mit dem Partner.


----------

